# Breitling Meca-quartz



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi again.

I am like a bus...nothing for ages than 2 at once.

Anybody out there have experience with Breitlings Cal 55 mecaquartz movement?

I have a Sextant that is in need of repair, i am reluctant to send it to breitling as i am sure i can fix it myself..subject to being able to source the parts of course!!!

The Chrono was working and the time was not, after a quick fiddle( technical term ) the opposite is now true....

I am led to believe that they have separate motors for each function, and have dismantled the watch but can find nothing obviously wrong, once re-assemled..i still have time but no chrono!.

I would love to get this going as its movement type fits nicely into my collection, but would dearly like to avoid giving Breitling lots of money!!

Regards Keith


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Keith,

If you *really* want to have go then have a look at these Linky

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Keith,

Was the manual any help?

Cheers,

Mark


----------

